# Post Moose Stories Here...



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Rather than post on the moose/snowmobile/glock thread, let's hear some of your best moose stories....

I'll start. A couple years back I was elk hunting with my nephew. The kid grew up in Ibapah out in the west desert so he had no experience being around moose. We'd split up that evening and as it was getting dark we were both making our separate ways back to the truck when he came on the radio and said "I'm being followed by a moose".

I told him to relax, ignore it, and just keep heading toward the truck.

A minute later he came back on the radio and said "the moose is still following me, what should I do??" I told him that while it is the breeding season for moose, you're not that attractive so you have nothing to worry about, just keep coming.

Another minute passes and another radio call, this time I can hear the panic in his voice rising "*It's still after me, what should I do??*"

"Okay" I told him, "listen carefully and do exactly as I say. Slowly remove your pack and rifle and set them down. Now, while the moose's attention is focused on your pack, I want you to slowly circle around, grab him by the tail, *AND KICK HIS ASS!!*"

Silence.

Five minutes later he showed up at the truck still mad. He never said two words the rest of the way home. I'm such a mean uncle.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was playing golf at Mountain dell, let me tell ya, the course was angry that day my friends, like an old man trying to send back soup at a deli. I hit my drive over near the brush and there she was, a giant cow moose! I tell ya she was ten stories tall if she was a foot. She then charged me and flung me like a top through the air! I then found myself on top of her, facing the rear. She let out a great bellow, I then said "easy big fella!" I could tell she was in pain and that something was blocking her flow and that's when I closed my eyes and reached into the cavity and pulled out


I tell ya that day I truly felt like a DWR Biologist!

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was once looking at a moose through some glasses when unknown to me a cougar came up and just sat right down beside me and started to make some purring noises. I tried to ignore the cougar but then the bartender came up and asked her what she wanted to drink. 

Oops, you wanted moose stories and not stories about what happened in a Moose Club.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My dad and oldest brother once decided it would be fun to see how close they could sneak up on a big bull moose while videoing it----not a good idea. 
It chased them around for a while, while me and my grandpa booked it for the car. I couldn't have been more than 4 or 5 so I can't remember too many of the details, I just know that they made it back alive----but without the camera.


Another time me and my dad and two brothers were walking back to our camp from fishing, when all of the sudden a young bull came barreling out of the trees and right towards us. It sounded like the whole forest was getting taken out by a landslide or something.
Anyway, to make a long story longer, we dove into the bushes out of its way, tackle boxes and rods still in hand, and watched as the moose ran into the lake and started gulping water like it hadn't seen a drop since it was born.

I have a lot of other moose tales too, but i like these two the best.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> I was once looking at a moose through some glasses when unknown to me a cougar came up and just sat right down beside me and started to make some purring noises. I tried to ignore the cougar but then the bartender came up and asked her what she wanted to drink.
> 
> Oops, you wanted moose stories and not stories about what happened in a Moose Club.


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One time I was riding my snowmobile and there was a moose on the trail just minding his business. I couldn't resist the opportunity to approach and harass him. I finally got him to charge me after several attempts, and then I shot him with my glock and left him laying there kicking while I drove by. I feel like a hero!-O,-:shock:>>O:x


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> One time I was riding my snowmobile and there was a moose on the trail just minding his business. I couldn't resist the opportunity to approach and harass him. I finally got him to charge me after several attempts, and then I shot him with my glock and left him laying there kicking while I drove by. I feel like a hero!-O,-:shock:>>O:x


That's the second damnest thing I ever heard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 1,352 moose stories, some even with pictures.

Generally moose run the other way when they see me. That would be because I'm on foot. Moose rarely see humans on foot, so it scares the Dickens out of them.

I belong to the Southwestern Wyoming Moose Wrestler's Association:



I do not own a Glock.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> I was playing golf at Mountain dell, let me tell ya, the course was angry that day my friends, like an old man trying to send back soup at a deli. I hit my drive over near the brush and there she was, a giant cow moose! I tell ya she was ten stories tall if she was a foot. She then charged me and flung me like a top through the air! I then found myself on top of her, facing the rear. She let out a great bellow, I then said "easy big fella!" I could tell she was in pain and that something was blocking her flow and that's when I closed my eyes and reached into the cavity and pulled out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Titleist?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a good number of moose hanging out in Evanston. The stories are endless.


One time a bull moose got into the Middle School yard and was harassing kids in the playground. The G&F guy came out with his dart gun and shot it. The moose wouldn't go down so he went back to the office and got another load of the knock-out stuff. He shot the moose again and it was "lights out" for sure that time. 

Then the City Street Department was dispatched to load the sedated moose in the G&F pickup truck. They rigged the moose with slings and dropped the poor animal trying to load it. They finally got the huge thing loaded and took off for a ranch in the country. When they got to the ranch the moose was dead.

Good grief, how sad is that?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's always big game, deer, elk, and moose, hanging out on the grounds of the Evanston State Hospital. One fall a young rutting bull moose got all worked up when he seen his reflection on a window and kicked the window in, breaking the glass and cutting himself up some.

It was just outside my wife's office. She took some pictures:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One bad winter there were a lot of moose hanging in Evanston. Moose love to browse on apple trees and this one particular winter was no exception. One moose jumped a tall fence in a women's yard and spent a couple days "highlining" her apple tree. Bad thing was the apple tree had Christmas lights strung on it and the moose had a light stringer hanging out of it's mouth! The homeowner claimed "I think there's quite a bit of wiring in the moose". Geezus, that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.

There was a story and a picture of the dumb moose in Evanston's _Uinta County_ _Herald_ newspaper. I never heard what happened to the moose; if they pulled the light stringer out of it's gut or not. I'll see if I can get the picture from the newspaper.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the first thing moose do when they move into Evanston?

See a realtor of course:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The cinnamon bun moose:

One winter the G&F captured a young bull moose that was causing trouble in residential Evanston. They took the moose out to a ranch southeast of Evanston. The ranch owner is a friend of the family.

The rancher kept his dog food bucket on the front porch. Right off the bat the crazy moose took a liking to the dog food. It would quickly empty the bucket and then just hang around the barnyard eating hay until the dog food bucket was re-filled.

One day the rancher and his wife gave the moose a cinnamon bun and he ate it! The moose actually flipped out over the sweet treat. They ended up giving the moose a whole package of cinnamon buns and some crackers; it liked crackers, Ritz I think. From that point forward the wild moose became a barnyard pet of sorts. The moose would chase the cow dogs off and steal hay from cattle. My daughter's family spent some time with the cinnamon bun moose:


The animal became quite a local celebrity and a lot of people got to feed it a cinnamon bun or two. The story was carried by TV stations and in print.

The moose hung around the ranch house for a couple winters and then dissappeared. It's been 4 or 5 years ago by now. I was out there last summer and the rancher said he had a full grown moose come up to the ranch and snoop around. He said he was sure it was the cinnamon bun moose. He sure had a twinkle in his eye when he was telling the story.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The cinnamon bun moose:
> 
> One winter the G&F captured a young bull moose that was causing trouble in residential Evanston. They took the moose out to a ranch southeast of Evanston. The ranch owner is a friend of the family.
> 
> ...


The moral of the story: Carry lots of cinnamon buns, crackers and dog food with you when you go snowmobiling. Sorry Goob, couldn't resist. Great story and photo though......


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I really need to get a scanner. I have all kinds of pictures and stories of transporting moose with helicopters and trucks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The moral of the story: Carry lots of cinnamon buns, crackers and dog food with you when you go snowmobiling. Sorry Goob, couldn't resist. Great story and photo though......


Thanks, I have quite a few pictures of the cinnamon bun moose but the people in the pics don't want their pictures posted on "that crazy place". (the UWN)

I posted a full story with a lot of cool pics back when the UWN was run by the DNR.

.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool story goob, cinnamon bun moose.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I have 1,352 moose stories, some even with pictures.
> 
> Generally moose run the other way when they see me. That would be because I'm on foot. Moose rarely see humans on foot, so it scares the Dickens out of them.
> 
> ...


Love it!

Was this before you sunk the knife into your picnic roast or after and you were showing the effects of blood loss?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Love it!
> 
> Was this before you sunk the knife into your picnic roast or after and you were showing the effects of blood loss?


This is a different moose. I thought this one was dead until I poked it with a knife!!! Then it bucked me off. The guy that shot the moose took the picture as I flew through the air. I landed on my frame pack.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> This is a different moose. I thought this one was dead until I poked it with a knife!!! Then it bucked me off. The guy that shot the moose took the picture as I flew through the air. I landed on my frame pack.
> 
> .


It is amazing at how a animal comes back to life when you try to stick him with a knife. A friend of mine did the same thing with a deer which started quite a rodeo.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a couple. It is moose city around the cabin up Big Cottonwood canyon.

1. One evening after a fine dinner, I went for a short hike on a nearby trail. The walking worked up some gas into my stomach and the urge to burp required rectification. I relieved myself with a hellacious belch. Unbeknownst to me, there was a single cow moose not 20 yards in front of me on the trail. My belch scared the living daylights out of the poor beast and the thing busted out at full speed away from me, thinking that maybe a grizzly bear or other fierce predator was hot on her tail. I had to admit she took off so fast and noisily, she startled me too. Compliments to the chef. 

2. One year in early June, I had my two daughters with me on the same trail, heading over to the lake and store for a treat. They were fairly young at the time. We came around a corner and not 10 yards away from us was a cow moose with 2 very young twins. We startled each other. My daughters went, awwww cute. I went awww s%*t and grabbed each by the arm and tried to head away in the other direction. Fortunately, nothing happened. It was the first time that I didn't feel at the top of the food chain. Both from the moose and from my wife if the kids got injured in my care. I made sure the kids were ahead of me so they could report to the authorities and family if I got stomped.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyoming has wolves you see.................uh nevermind, this more of a wolf story than a moose story.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's no secret that Wyoming issues Big Game tags with reckless abandon. Case in point: I have drawn 2 moose tags and there's a chance that I could draw another before I die. There won't be any moose left but that won't stop them from putting out tags.

The last time I drew a Wyoming Moose tag, 2007, the reaction within the southwest Wyoming moose herd was interesting:

This moose got down on his knees and prayed I wouldn't hunt in his drainage:


This moose went to the Uinta County Federal Building and protested:


This moose fainted:


Hearing I had yet another moose tag this aggressive bull moose threatened to whip my butt. I defended myself with a 4-piece 9' 0" 5 wt. fly rod. It's wonder I made it through that episode fellas.


The very day my moose tag arrived in the mail these bulls jumped the fence and got on the Interstate 80 right-of-way, just 2 blocks from my place. I guess they know they're safe there. Can't have snowmobiles or those 4-wheeler thingies there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a lot of moose in Evanston and we don't get too upset with them unless they kick a kid in a school yard or eat someone's lilac bush.

Look closely at the picture of the Evanston family walking by the two bull moose, just a few feet away on the freeway. It's like "who cares" Are they so accustomed to seeing moose that they are oblivious to these bulls? Or is it maybe Mom's got a Glock? No; they're watching the Olive-sided Flycatcher in the sagebrush. 

see it:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> We have a lot of moose in Evanston and we don't get too upset with them unless they kick a kid in a school yard or eat someone's lilac bush.
> 
> Look closely at the picture of the Evanston family walking by the bull moose on the freeway. It's like "who cares" Are they so accustomed to seeing moose that they are oblivious to these bulls? Or is it maybe Mom's got a Glock? No; they're watching the Olive-sided Flycatcher in the sagebrush.
> 
> see it:


Are you sure it isn't an Ash throated flycatcher instead? :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Are you sure it isn't an Ash throated flycatcher instead? :?:


Positive, no Ash-throateds in Evanston Wyoming.

It's not a very good picture, sorry.

.


----------

